# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Jintropin

## jjp53

Is Jintropin a good quality GH

----------


## DesPr8

Well you'll probably hear No on the forum cause its Chinese hgh compared to US pharm grade. 
But its all luck of the draw really like if you hookup is legit and is selling you real gh, if so from there we got if the lab where it was made if it was any good also.
I got cheap ass blue tops and I'm loving them so far.

So give it a shot I say

----------


## jjp53

What's the best bang for your buck US Pharm grade?

----------


## marcus300

Any pharm grade is the best quality you can get, just try and source the best price

----------


## jjp53

Thanks Marcus I'm thinking of importing from Mexico

----------


## Isma

> Any pharm grade is the best quality you can get, just try and source the best price


Is it so easy to get in the UK?

In the continent it's almost impossible.

----------


## sizzlechest

here are some pics. Be careful as there is a major scammer pretending to be an authorized dealer on this stuff.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## littlebill

Jintropin is no longer made. So that is a knockoff Chinese Jin. It may have some HGH in vials- but how much and how good is the question. They do this with one called Kigtropin as well. Neither had been made in roughly 5 years.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Well you'll probably hear No on the forum cause its Chinese hgh compared to US pharm grade. 
> But its all luck of the draw really like if you hookup is legit and is selling you real gh, if so from there we got if the lab where it was made if it was any good also.
> I got cheap ass blue tops and I'm loving them so far.
> 
> So give it a shot I say


no that is a real company. Its not chinese gh thats bad its the generic ugl gh

----------


## Isma

Why is in Spanish? In Spain we don't have this one, so I guess it is from Mexico... am I right?

PS: Yes it's from Mexico.

----------


## littlebill

It's knockoff Jin from China in Spanish! Haha. It probably does have HGH in it- just generic Chinese. Real Jins were made in China- Not Mexico!

----------


## gixxerboy1

The old jins were great. Also a great price

----------


## littlebill

> The old jins were great. Also a great price


Agree tasted them many times!

----------


## DesPr8

I been using Kigs and so far so good  :Wink:

----------


## littlebill

> I been using Kigs and so far so good


They are good Chinese generics in fake kig labels and boxes. As stated Kigs have been extinct for 5 years. I have seen and held the knockoffs. They are IP blues dressed up.

----------


## marcus300

> I been using Kigs and so far so good


Kigs are generic rubbish, dont be fooled by the sides or so called results. Buy cheap you get cheap.

----------


## littlebill

> Kigs are generic rubbish, dont be fooled by the sides or so called results. Buy cheap you get cheap.


Couldn't have put it better myself.

----------


## sizzlechest

This stuff is real and made by Gensci. Mexico would not allow Jintropin beacsuse its sounded similar to Genotropin so the distributor had to name it JTPN. Vurrently it only comes in 4iu bottles. I just started and it dissolves slow jst like the real jins. the packaging, vaccum etc.. are all done correct. I called Jensci and they reffered me to them for north Amrica. However they are not cheap , almost double the price of the various tops. But cheaper than saizen, humatrope etc...

----------


## gixxerboy1

edit the price

----------


## littlebill

> This stuff is real and made by Gensci. Mexico would not allow Jintropin beacsuse its sounded similar to Genotropin so the distributor had to name it JTPN. Vurrently it only comes in 4iu bottles. I just started and it dissolves slow jst like the real jins. the packaging, vaccum etc.. are all done correct. I called Jensci and they reffered me to them for north Amrica. However they are not cheap at $5 iu. But cheaper than saizen, humatrope etc...


No way bro. Jintropin was a generic Chinese that was very popular couple years back. Sounds nothing like Genotropin. That's like saying the drug clonidine sounds like klonipin. There is no prescription HGH called JTPN. It is generic Chinese like the rest of them being sold in Mexico and very very expensive for a run of the mill generic Chinese. Don't be fooled.

----------


## littlebill

Xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## littlebill

----------

----------


## littlebill

-------

----------


## littlebill

Keeps posting duplicates! Sorry

----------


## sizzlechest

> No way bro. Jintropin was a generic Chinese that was very popular couple years back. Sounds nothing like Genotropin. That's like saying the drug clonidine sounds like klonipin. There is no prescription HGH called JTPN. It is generic Chinese like the rest of them being sold in Mexico and very very expensive for a run of the mill generic Chinese. Don't be fooled.


Jintropin is still around and they make a great product. Im not a sales rep so I could care less. They had some issues so not direct sales to US. The story is that the Mexican FDA !! did not approve the name jintropin because it sounded like Genotropin. Therefore they had to use a different name for mexican market. As a matter of fact the largest buyer the the mexican government for hospitals etc... it was approved this year. Its still made by Gensci and since I did use the originals a few years back I know the product. I will do blood tetst in a few weeks ans let you guys know.

----------


## sizzlechest

No its made in China for mexican market. Inside the box there are stamps in chinese. But this is specifically ordered and made for mexico. http://jtpn.com.mx/content/jtpn®-qa

----------


## littlebill

Oh it's HGH bro. Just a generic chinese replica of the original. You really have no idea what you are talking about. Whoever gave you this information is not telling the truth. Anyone who knows anything about HGH and has been around knows what I am saying. GL

----------


## noserider

> This stuff is real and made by Gensci. Mexico would not allow Jintropin beacsuse its sounded similar to Genotropin so the distributor had to name it JTPN. Vurrently it only comes in 4iu bottles. I just started and it dissolves slow jst like the real jins. the packaging, vaccum etc.. are all done correct. I called Jensci and they reffered me to them for north Amrica. However they are not cheap , almost double the price of the various tops. But cheaper than saizen, humatrope etc...


There are two red flags about this company that jump out at me. I only speak of the companies legitimacy not of the quality of the product. I've never used it and don't know anybody else that has.

1. Why would the owner, who just paid a huge fine and got in all kinds of trouble with our gov, send a press release to announce the set up/authorization of production for something that obviously is intended for the US market, right next door?

2. Why does the jtpn rep claim to only sell to docs and hospitals but then give you an email addy and tell you of their special price if you buy 300 or more iu's.

IMO, legitimate businesses that don't want trouble don't help you break your country's law. It should have been a dead end. Kind of like when I write to Anhui asking them about gh and they ignore me or tell me they don't even waste time with US IP addys.

I may be wrong but that whole set up seems too good to be true.

----------


## sizzlechest

Not illigal in mexico. The product ships with mexican scrip. But obviously they dont sell direct. You have to buy from a doctor.

----------


## littlebill

I'm sorry but you have been fooled. The other noted obvious flaw is that it is sold already reconstituted in break off amps. That is not the way big pharma companies sell their product. None of them. Not one. Not Genotropin, Humatrope, Omnitrope , Tev tropin, Saizen. I would now be skeptical of the contents as well. Steer clear as these are some of the worst looking knock offs as I have ever seen. The box looks like it's from a flea-market. I wouldn't inject those if you paid me. Please be careful- as you can hope their is only BA water in there. *4UI? WTF?*Made in China and written in Spanish? Are you joking?? *And conveniently an "order now" option on their website.* No other legit pharmaceutical company has anything remotely close to that. 0% chance these are pharmaceutical grade.

----------


## littlebill

Dead giveaway- on the Q & A section it talks about dosage information for BODYBULDING. No Pharma grade product ever would discuss that! This is a Chinese generic and I am 100% certain. Nice try.

----------


## sizzlechest

Littlebill,

Go back and take another look at the picture. Its not reconstituted, there are two vials one is the water and the other the HGH. Now Gensci does actually make a reconstituted product that is administered in a pen as well. What you fail to understand is that is strictly for mexican market and doctors easily sell this. Its not like I own Gensci, dont be so serious bro.

----------


## littlebill

Sizzle on the FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS section it talks about bodybuilding suggested dose at 5-8 or whatever IU. What you fail to understand is that a legit pharmaceutical company would NEVER use this verbiage. Plus I emailed them for research purposes only. What did I wake up to? A reply wanting my order and gave me WU info. No thanks. Sizzle I have been in this game a while bro and I would bet the barn that this is UG Chinese generic- distributed out if good ol Mehico.  :Smilie:  and sold to whoever will pay. It is probable that there is HGH in there on third lol thought. Just NOT from the pharmacy. GL and draw your own conclusion.

----------


## noserider

> Littlebill,
> 
> Go back and take another look at the picture. Its not reconstituted, there are two vials one is the water and the other the HGH. Now Gensci does actually make a reconstituted product that is administered in a pen as well. What you fail to understand is that is strictly for mexican market and doctors easily sell this. Its not like I own Gensci, dont be so serious bro.


There's a reason jtpn doesn't show up in ANY list of pharmaceutical companies in mehico. They're not for real bro. Not saying their gh is bunk, just non-pharma gh.

----------


## sizzlechest

Contact Genci and ask, I did. Its real and not an UG. Gensci is a legit pharma company.

----------


## littlebill

A legitimate pharmaceutical company would not talk about BB doses on HGH on their website under FAQ'S and sell directly to the consumer without a script. Believe what you will bro. Seen this whole setup many times. This isn't the first nor the last. As stated you most likely have legitimate product- not from a legitimate company.

----------


## Isma

Well we are talking about China... all we know their political situation... I'm not sure about the control of their pharma products.
I've seen legal clothes trademarks (based in China) selling copies in a "sister" webpage from the same company.

PS: I'm not saying if Gesci is UG or pharma, because I don't know, what I know is what I've said.

----------


## noserider

Bro I'm not trying to sound like some gh know-it-all, but it just doesn't add up. For your sake, I hope it's some good shit.

----------


## littlebill

> Bro I'm not trying to sound like some gh know-it-all, but it just doesn't add up. For your sake, I hope it's some good shit.


Nah- you're more of a pep guru!

----------


## noserider

> Nah- you're more of a pep guru!


Haha, bro I'm still a pep noob. Learned quite a bit reading Dats posts on his board.

----------


## sizzlechest

Well you can always go to the real website and check the info on what all they make, gensci-china. Jts add the w's etc...

----------


## noserider

Maybe it is real, IDK. How long have you been on?

----------


## sizzlechest

I just stated last week. And its working as Im tired after I take it. So I just ordered some T4. When you see the packaging and compare it to the generic tops you will know its legit. The only down side is that in mexico they only carry the 4 ius botlles now so you have to mix it all the time but at least you know its fresh.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i thought jins only came 10iu vials

----------


## sizzlechest

> i thought jins only came 10iu vials


They used too. now they come in 4, 8, and 10. They also have a pen. I also hear they are coming out with a new more potent product thats more bio available.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

How can GH be made more "bio available"?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## gixxerboy1

> How can GH be made more "bio available"?


i didnt understand that either. same with more potent?

----------


## sizzlechest

Ive done quite a bit of research and spoken to some experts and here is what I have found. Basically there more to HGH than just the 191 vs 192 and the purity etc.. Thats what sets the good stuff apart from all the so called colored tops. After all, the entire powder in your vial is not HGH, the rest are other compounds such as preservatives and other chemicals which aid in the absorbtion. Thats why some products can stay at room temp for a long time or you see the liquid pens last as well .
I also hear that if the product is not make correctly as in the case of the colored tops you body will start to build up resistance to GH. So anyway this new stuff it supposed to last at room temp longer and be better absorbed as well. 

The main difference of this product is that it will be a long acting GH, so its not gone in 30 minutes. The stuff is in the patenting stage and supposedly wil be released next year. Now this is medically significant becasue people dont have to have daily injections. But from a body building standpoint I can imagine it to be great as well. Its exiting news and we just ahve to wait and see when its actually released. By the way I want to make a correction on my previous pot, they make 4, 10, and 12 iu bottles.

----------


## noserider

> I also hear that if the product is not make correctly as in the case of the colored tops you body will start to build up resistance to GH.


100% true.
I spoke to a gh vet about this and we both agreed that this was the major difference between pharma and generic. This is why I believe long time users of generics have to use higher doses to get the same results.
I used from the same batch for a long time and I began questioning wether or not the gh had degraded in my fridge. So I gave it to buddy and he loved the stuff. Raved about how he was sleeping so much better and a general feeling of well being.
I think the law of diminishing returns applies to generics not pharma grade.
I talked to this one cat who's been running pharma grade gh for 14 years and he's still on the same dose of 2iu's and gets great results.

----------


## sxracer

> Contact Genci and ask, I did. Its real and not an UG. Gensci is a legit pharma company.


I did the same ..... from what I can tell, it is REAL legit Jins with mexican labels.

----------


## joker2712005

Please read the board rules before posting agin...

----------


## Skills

> Is Jintropin a good quality GH


The real stuff is pharma grade.

----------


## Coolhand5599

Is 855 a good price for 500 iu of jintropin?

----------


## sgt2jay

^^ You probaly shouldnt post price.

----------


## marcus300

Please ignore the above post members, scammer

----------

